# No Reward Marker



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure if many of you use a no reward marker but this is some new research on it's use. But dog training ,just like training and learning in humans ,is in most cases following the same methodology. New research tends to find better ways and this perhaps is an example. Great article here by Emily Larlham, http://clicktreat.blogspot.ca/2012/06/errorless-learning-versus-use-of-no.html The article is a little techie, and if you're not sure whether you use a NRM scoll down to its definition before you read the article.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

So how does this affect clicker training? The trainer we're working with uses a luring technique which I guess is closer to errorless learning, right? Rather than having the dog "find" the right behavior thru trial and error?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

RitaandRiley said:


> So how does this affect clicker training? The trainer we're working with uses a luring technique which I guess is closer to errorless learning, right? Rather than having the dog "find" the right behavior thru trial and error?


Good question Rita. No matter what technique one uses, eg. luring shaping capturing or any forms of operant conditioning, the idea behind this is to make it easy for the dog to get it right. No method is truly errorless. We want to set them up as much as possible to get it right. Clicker trainers if doing it properly are already doing this. They don't click a behavior they don't want. The idea is not to mark an incorrect response because it has downfalls. Clicker trainers view the use of a NRM as noise that only distracts the dog from the task at hand. If a dog makes an "error" the idea is to modify the techique used and not to mark it. Hope this makes some sense.


----------

